# Harvey - REALLY MUDDY!



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Harvey looks like he had tons of fun!!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> Harvey looks like he had tons of fun!!!


Oh he did! <LOL> Here he is sleeping off his bath ...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

My Goodness- Harvey, he did have lots of fun I'm sure


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that looked more in line with my Goldns. ROFL Loved the picture in the blanket though. You take great pictures.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Yay! Harvey is a real puppy!!!

Can't wait to hear Betty's response!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG that is SOOOOO funny! He looks really cute muddy!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

very cute - and he's getting better at getting dirty! 

how did he do in his bath?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> how did he do in his bath?


Exceptionally well - like I thought he would. In fact, he was so impressed at being clean and smelling nice, he got a bit ... uhm ... amorous with a goose! :doh::uhoh:


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Yay! Harvey is a real puppy!!! Can't wait to hear Betty's response!


Lisa, Betty is going to have to admit defeat! :


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Actually that last photo looks like a job with Microsoft Paint... only looks like it's on top, not really soaked in.... hummmmmmm

dg


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The completely black muzzle is the best part.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

How come your "poor quality pics" are better then my high quality pics? 

Harvey is just too funny. I love the one under the blanket. That one definitely gets a nice frame and a place of honor.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

He is just adorable!


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Clean or dirty, he's a real cutie.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just so adorable, muddy and clean! There's just something so special about his eyes - make him look 'extra' innocent, even when he's not. ROFL!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

HA! HA! Now that's muddy! He's still cute through all that mud.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

ROTFLMBO !!

I can't believe I'm finally seeing Harvey in the mud. Where is Betty ???? 

:wavey:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

yup... there's no denying that one MUDDY puppy!!! hahahaha. Too cute!!! Love the puppy burritto pic too!!!


----------



## M_Michelle (Apr 30, 2008)

Ohhhh he is SO cute, mud and all .


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love it....


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Coffee'sDad said:


> Actually that last photo looks like a job with Microsoft Paint... only looks like it's on top, not really soaked in.... hummmmmmm dg


No way CD!!!! They do have double coats, right? <LOL>


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Where is Betty ????


<LOL> I think Betty is still in denial and can't get herself to come and admit that my Harvey is a real real real dog! :


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh for Pete's sake, take some mud, smear it on the stuffed toy. Toss in washer on gentle cycle with a little fabric softener and you have a clean "dog" tomorrow.

Although I will admit, that is the closest to looking like a real dog, that it gets.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Carraig said:


> Although I will admit, that is the closest to looking like a real dog, that it gets.


Thank you M'am .... <LOL> .... Harvey sends you THIS kiss!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Priceless pictures!!! :


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fantastic pictures!!!!! You've mastered lesson #1 with a new golden puppy: 

*Don't get mad;** grab a camera. :doh:*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and nice to see Harvey all muddy like our pups love to be. He looks like he was having a blast. And that closeup of him sleeping in the towel is just to precious.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Fantastic pictures!!!!! You've mastered lesson #1 with a new golden puppy: *Don't get mad;** grab a camera. *


Oh that is SO true!!!


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

Linncurrie - You take the most beautiful photos of your puppy! I couldn't even get Marley to look at the camera! How do you do it? Is there a trick or is Harvey just a natural model?!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

know we talking! Sweet boy so cute muddy or not.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG I thought the muddy pics were cute and then I saw him snuggled in the blanket!!! Too precious for words!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How is it that Harvey even makes mud look good?


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Only Harvey, muddy, could get 4 pages of replies so quickly :

OK - I am double thrilled!!!! Harvey genuinely muddy AND...LOL - I SAW BLURR on the first pic - :bowrofl:
Yes, I had to look REALLY hard : And it still is a fantastic photo, but THANK YOU for posting it :You_Rock_





linncurrie said:


> <LOL> I think Betty is still in denial and can't get herself to come and admit that my Harvey is a real real real dog! :





Carraig said:


> Oh for Pete's sake, take some mud, smear it on the stuffed toy. Toss in washer on gentle cycle with a little fabric softener and you have a clean "dog" tomorrow.
> 
> Although I will admit, that is the closest to looking like a real dog, that it gets.


 
ROTFL - both of yall are hilarious!

Ya know, Linn... there isn't a single photo of Harvey that wouldn't win the photo contest for the calendar - but I have to say... everyone would smile in May seeing that second muddy photo of Harvey on their calendar - remembering this thread  And how hard you were pushed to get a shot of Harvey even a little dirty! Ya done good!

Thanks for the smiles!


Tiffany


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL That is just too darned funny. Harvey doesn't look like he is quite sure about the mud either.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Tiffany, <LOL> at your happiness about the blurred pic! I have loads of them, don't worry )

I think maybe if it wasn't for Betty claiming that Harvey is a fake dog, I would not even think of having photographed the mud playing and instead would have dragged him out of it ASAP. But I just had to record the fact that the angelic Harvey did get dirty and muddy!  Really, we couldn't begin to get upset with him and I think we enjoyed it as much as he did :


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Rachelle78 said:


> Linncurrie - You take the most beautiful photos of your puppy! I couldn't even get Marley to look at the camera! How do you do it? Is there a trick or is Harvey just a natural model?!


Rachelle, I think Harvey has finally accepted the fact that his mother (me) will stick a camera in his face whenever he looks cute. He does not (yet) sit and stay for a shoot and I need an assistant to help distract his attention. But hopefully soon he will resign himself to the fact that he is one of the most photographed pups in the world


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

omg!!! he is sooooooooo cute!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

there's nothing cuter than a muddy puppy! looks like he enjoyed himself much


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Oh for Pete's sake, take some mud, smear it on the stuffed toy. Toss in washer on gentle cycle with a little fabric softener and you have a clean "dog" tomorrow.
> 
> Although I will admit, that is the closest to looking like a real dog, that it gets.


Hmmm.....LOL, have I missed the "Betty's dirty dogs" pic thread :curtain:?
Comme on, Betty, post 'em if you got 'em
I was camping all W/E and just now catching up on all the threads...WoW! Linn, he's a dirty dog:...but ohhh sooo gorgeous still:


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

OMG! LMAO

i love it! Too Adorable.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe, so CUTE, mud and all


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Very cute!!! I love your shots so much! Harvey is definitely one of my faves around here....  take care!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the lovely comments - Harvey has stolen a lot of hearts, that's a fact! :


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OMGosh I just now saw this Harvey pic!!! This is the best, you MUST have this one published, framed, something!!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

JensDreamboy said:


> OMGosh I just now saw this Harvey pic!!! This is the best, you MUST have this one published, framed, something!!!


Frame which one? The dirty pup or the sweet sleeping pup?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Not sure how I missed this two weeks ago, but I love your chocolate-golden!! LOL He certainly has a fan club here!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  Yup, he's a true golden, can't resist the mud. He makes it look good n fun 

too cute!!!


----------

